
Ask HN: What book changed your life in the last year? - biastoact
I have a couple, Captivate by Vanessa Van Edwards has taught me, among other things, to think ‘murder’ anytime I put my hands in my pockets. And The Warrior diet has changed how I eat, even though I have read it yet.<p>What about you?
======
yuribro
Cal Newport - Deep Work

While following the advice in the book did push my productivity up, sadly I
didn't manage to keep up those habits. But it does appear to work, just need
to make the right adjustments to make it easier to follow.

[https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Work-Focused-Success-
Distracted/...](https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Work-Focused-Success-
Distracted/dp/1455586692)

